# What would you do if Someone Foraged your signature?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im just wondering if anyone has had this happen...

What would you do if someone foraged your signature on a goats papers?

Would you report them? Leave it alone? 

Please let me know!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Oh dear! Did someone forge your name!? :shocked: It seems that if someone was able to forge your name on a goat's papers, they might try and forge your name elsewhere. I think I would probably report it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

depends on what it was for.. but forging a signature is a felony last I knew. Of course papers aren't a legal document, but it's still a big no no.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ummm well, im pretty positive this person did, they havent been answering any of my emails, and I have the goats papers and was going to send them but I asked if they still wanted them and nothing....

Im really mad though, IF they really did do it...

Ashley, im talking just about goat papers! Would you report or just leave it alone? I could tell the registry but what would that do?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

depends what did the person forge it on? is it a family member, friend or just some other person? how did you find out?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok....this person WAS a friend, not anymore....

I havent 100% found out BUT im pretty positive since they havent asked for the papers(this was months ago that I gave them other papers and didnt include one registry). I emailed the registry and asked if the goat was still in my name, I should hear back from them soon...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

First of all you need to be very sure you are right before you make any accusations. Exactly what papers were they? Need more info. If in fact it turns out that your signature was forged, did they do it to transfer a goat you sold them? That is bad, but do you want the goat to belong to them? Details, please. 
If the end result is what you intended then it might be better to leave it alone. If not, you should definitely report it. If it really was done. But you must be certain. I am positive they will take it very seriously. And if you are wrong your reputation with the registry will be poorer for it, to put it mildly. 

It sounds like there is more story here that we need in order to say anything about what you should do.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

agree with Jan


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Never actually accused anyone of doing it, I was just asking what you would do in that situation. I do have some HIGH suspicions though and simply asked the registry if the goat was still in my name.

Heres what happened. I sold some goats, and at the time only had 1 set of papers for one of the goats, so I said when I got the others back I would send them. When I got them, the person never answered me back, I simply asked if they wanted the papers and what there address was, no response.

A couple months later, which is now, I asked again and asked how they are, if the person still wanted the papers. Nothing, no repsonse.

I know that they wanted the papers, but I think it would be very wrong if they went and did what I think they did. Its not right and IF they would of asked me, I definently wouldnt care. But the fact is they never asked and havent been in contact since....

So anyother info you guys need? I think I covered most....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you need to wait to find out what the registry says and from there you will need to contact the registry concerning the matter. 

If what you are conveying is coming across right it sounds like you have the goats papers in hand - so not sure how they could get the goat into their name without them. 

If the person is nolonger your friend they maybe choosing not to answer any contact you try to make with them. These things happen and its sad but its the way things go


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Theres the other possiblility that the goats may have died, and they aren't returning your e-mails because, well, the goats died.... Not trying to be 'that person', but y'know, all aspects.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I know they arent dead lol, because Ive seen updated pics and other stuff that proves they are alive.

I have the papers yes, and I have been trying to get them to the person, but because this person "used" to be my "friend" makes me wonder if they thought it was OK to do this, in which case to me its NEVER ok unless you ask permission....

I dont want to get anyone in trouble.....but I also dont want them thinking they can do this again


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

With AGS you need to submit the original copy of registration along with bill of sale. If you have registration papers there should be no way for them to register this goat. 
Hopefully it all is just a misunderstanding. 
_If_ they did forge your signature I would contact the registry and tell them!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Updated pictures like on a website, or through an e-mail? It would be suspicious if they were sending you updated pictures, but not replying about papers. Its pretty silly to not want papers!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh I should probably mention, they used to own the goats before me, so they may of had some papers from before...

Stacey, like from a website, and facebook...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

really there is nothing more we can say but to tell you to wait for the response from the registry and then deal with them directly if there has been a "breach" of protocol so to speak. 

From my experience the only way to transfer ownership is to have the original papers and if you loose them you can request new papers BUT If you arent the owner you cant request papers on a goat you dont own (Believe me Ive tried even on goats I had born on my property. If I am not the legal owner at the time of the request I cant do the requesting). So to me it seems very unlikely they got the goats transferred via a signature while you are holding the papers :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

But if they are registered in ADGA you can take those papers and transfer them that way, I know because I did that 2 years ago to a goat that was only regsitered in one registry. Unless they have changed the rules since then


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

If the goat is already AGS registered I cant see how that would even be remotely possible to do a reregistration with AGS off ADGA papers. 

Try not to make a mountain out of a mole hill - the registry will know what can be done if there is any fowl play involved.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Gotcha....thanks for the help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What would I do if someone forged my signature? Well...it would depend what exactly it was forged for and if I knew for a fact it was actually forged. 

I'm a teeny bit confused. :laugh:

Are we talking about a forged bill of sale, registration app., or ??? :shrug: I guess if you had sold them the goat and they forged your sig on a bill of sale or something I don't really see that as that big a deal (obviously one should never do this), but I guess I wouldn't really care because I should have provided a transfer or the papers at time of sale if I'm selling a reg. goat and I was going to sign or send the paperwork anyway.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Many things could have happened. God forbid--a family tragedy or who knows what!! If you find the goats are still registered to you (and I think you will) then maybe you could just let it go.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would wait for the registry...to respond... 
There is a reason... that they are not responding but...we cannot assume the worse....yet..

So ..you do not have their address? Did you try the internet white pages and see if they have an Address listed on there..?

Usually with any registry....if an animal is registered... those papers cannot be skipped and someone make up paperwork to get a goat in their name...as the Association already has them on record.... I am trying to figure out... what would they forge to benefit them...to get access to the paperwork...if this is the case... I really see no way... that they can do that...

Now... if they are indeed using your name...I would report them to the association and to the authorities..... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If the animal is registered in both AGS and ADGA - neither will accept a "Reregistry" - especially ADGA - friend had to back track 3 previous owners to get bills of sale as the animal was sold with only AGS papers - but had also beed registered ADGA but no ADGA papers supplied.

They can NOT register without paperwork - especially on a re-registry.

I have a goat that I sold almost a year ago - still have the papers in hand (myo) because they will not respond to my emails .... nothing I can do about it --- eventually someone will come looking for them


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Sometimes people just don't bother to do it for a year or two, often after they have sold kids and those people want them registered. People are awful about paperwork.

Jan


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

lots of things could have happened, I would call the registry and ask if the papers have been trasfered


----------

